# Horse shopping help please?



## monte1 (14 January 2015)

So, my chap passed his vetting today, so with luck I will be horse shopping from this weekend onwards. Looking for around 5 year old 16hh approx, irish type medium weight. Straight mover for dressage and jumps, don't mind green as long as good temp and sane. Budget 4k ish . No set ideas really this is just a starting point . Anyone got any ideas ? South East area ideally . am considering going out to dealer yards as well, so could see a few at once?


----------



## Shavings (16 January 2015)

possibly not what you are after, but maybe look at some of the racing yards, they sell off there horses that didnt make the grade and i know you can get some lovely horses for very little money and some (not all!!) dont always need that much work to be brought round the the idea of "normal" riding.

just an idea but like i said it might not be what your after.

i went looking for a nice coloured cob with a big mane and feather.. i brought my 4 year old ex racer he had only raced a handful of times and lacked "drive" to race so he is very easily stepped in to the hacking and ridding game.. although learning to carry him self he is finding a challenge !


----------

